
Microsoft and LinkedIn's vision for the opportunity ahead [pdf] - hunglee2
https://ncmedia.azureedge.net/ncmedia/2016/06/msft_announce_160613.pdf
======
livatlantis
On Slide 15, they casually write:

"Today Cortana knows about you, your organisation and about the world. In the
future, Cortana will also know your entire professional network to connect
dots on your behalf so you stay one step ahead."

Great, Microsoft. Can't wait. /s

Between the limitations of the word "know" (without going into the semantics
of consciousness/intelligence), LinkedIn's well-deserved reputation for being
creepy and Microsoft's ambition to "connect dots on your behalf", I can't say
I'm thrilled.

Hopefully, managerial incompetence will come to our aid.

